# Barn Cats - Hard at work - NOT.....



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 20, 2011)

It is a cool and windy day here, so the workers decided to take a rest.  In the second picutre, Frank looked up at me as if to say "Really, you are going to do that now?"










Jack is the lighter colored one with his paw over his face.  He is 1 year older than the other two.  Fran is the small yellow tabby and Frank is the tabby and white one.  Fran and Frank are brother and sister.

I had so many problems with mice getting into my feed and way too many rabbits eatting my flowers and vegetables, I decided to get some barn cats.  They have done a great job with the mice, rabbits and voles.  I did have to stop feeding birds, because it was not fair to the birds to draw them in with the feeder only to be caught by the cats.  They are great, they were raised with chicks so they don't bother any of my domestic animals in fact, they eat side-by-side with my rabbit that lives in the barn.  They eat their cat food, while he eats his rabbit pellets.


----------



## PattySh (Oct 20, 2011)

I just LOVE orange cats. They have the sweetest personalities. I also broke down and got barn cats this year because of a HUGE mice problem in the  barn. They started catching them at 8 weeks old! I have two barn kitties, an orange tabby and a black and white. They try to help me milk the goats. They are going nuts this week because we have goats again in milk. Sit right under the goat when I milk lol watching patiently.  Grandkids named them Cow and Red!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 20, 2011)

Both of your kitties are pretty. Whenever we get more land and have a barn, we will likely have to break down and get some barn cats. My kids love to find the barn cats at my dads when we visit. My ODS totes one of them around. That cat is quite tolerant of Logan picking him up and toting him around the yard!


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 21, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I just LOVE orange cats. They have the sweetest personalities. I also broke down and got barn cats this year because of a HUGE mice problem in the  barn. They started catching them at 8 weeks old! I have two barn kitties, an orange tabby and a black and white. *They try to help me milk the goats. They are going nuts this week because we have goats again in milk. Sit right under the goat when I milk lol watching patiently*.


I've been trying to teach my cats to do that... they recognize the sound of milking, but so far keep their distance.  they love the milk, and it'd be cool if I could get them to do that whole catch-it-in-the air thing.  but no, my barn cats want their milk in a dish.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL!! The kitties are nocturnal. Don't worry, they'll get your meeses & rats at night time  My indoor barn kitties like to keep us up all night playing....lol


----------

